# Forty acre pond, St. Marys, OH



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone ever fish forty acre pond in St. Marys? Buddy told me about it today and said he used to fish there as a kid. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

My Dad caught his biggest crappie ever from there. Over 16". That was a few years ago though. I have caught quite a few bass there also. Its not very deep.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Is there any place to put a boat in over there? From what I can tell is just a swollen portion of the canal.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## triton_owner (Dec 18, 2010)

I grew up a half mile from there. There are some nice fish in there. It is very shallow. You can get a Jon boat in by the bridge


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

There is no boat ramp.
There is limited shore access as well.
It is very very shallow and has a ton of pads.

Lot of people fish there so it must be a decent enough place to fish. I've fished it a couple of times but am always too annoyed by the number of people and the limited places to actually fish from the shore. Seems you are always right next to someone else. No thanks....


----------



## Duttyboy (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey, I live in wapak. My friends and I go to 40 acre quite a bit. We know people who catch limits on crappies every day they go. I have heard of people catching bass but we have yet to try for em. My friends went out last weekend and the water was about a foot deep in most spots. They found that out the hard way when they took out the canoe. But if you have a bow you should try shooting carp out there. You'll see why I say that if you go


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

I"ve been fishing out there once earlier this March. There usually is a lot of activity. Is it connected to GLSM? If it is, does it have the same algae problems GLSM has?


----------



## fishmounter (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes, it is a part of the lake system. The lake was built to supply the canal with water, and, still does. The feeder for the canal is on the east side of the lake, near the fish hatchery. Same water.


----------

